# Used bucket seats, 4 my 65



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello again gents,

Thanks to those of you who replied to my earlier post. I have found what looks like a decent pair of bucket seats. Does anyone have a shop drawing of the seat components?

The seat frames are rusted, as many i have seen are, Are there replacement parts available for the these parts? 

I would like the drawing to confirm a worst case if the frame components are beyond restoration. Note I will be inspecting them before purchase.

thanks again!

If any of you will be attending the Lead East Show in September, hope to see you there.

Ray


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There is the Fisher Body manual and it has its good points but finding anything regarding subassemblies such as seats is difficult to say the least. 

Highly recommend Ben, The Seat Guy. He has information from his own experience that he gladly shares.









The Seat-Guy: Classic Seat Restorations


The Seat-Guy: Classic Seat Restorations, Snohomish, Washington. Отметки "Нравится": 555 · Обсуждают: 5. I restore seats for 50's, 60's and 70's vehicles.




www.facebook.com


----------

